# Best PHP Forum Software?



## kyzersoze (Nov 4, 2008)

Hey.  Long time reader, first time poster. 
I need some PHP forum software, for a gaming community forum. Preferrably  *New, free or very cheap* if possible.  My friends and I currently use a free forum but it's pretty basic not to mention I'ld like to put my own slant on it also. Something that I can edit, maybe change banners, skins, styles, title, colours etc. Some cool admin/forum/member options would be nice aswell. Basically vBulletin without the $$$$
 I've searched around but haven't seen anything that has really caught my eye so I thought I would post and hopefully someone can give me a push in the right direction? I would appreciate some advice.


----------



## stordoff (Nov 4, 2008)

phpBB is pretty good (A better title for this thread might get more replies)


----------



## kyzersoze (Nov 4, 2008)

Sorry, the titles better I think. I should of mentioned that it has to be PHP as phpBB isn't supported by the host that I'm using. I didn't realise this until after I had payed for it unfortunately....and we've over a year left.


----------



## Fastmix (Nov 4, 2008)

Who is the girl on your avatar...she is sweet.


----------



## kyzersoze (Nov 4, 2008)

Thats my girlfriend, Evangeline Lily


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Nov 4, 2008)

kyzersoze said:


> Sorry, the titles better I think. I should of mentioned that it has to be PHP as phpBB isn't supported by the host that I'm using. I didn't realise this until after I had payed for it unfortunately....and we've over a year left.



How is it not supported? All you really require is php and some database backend, quite a lot are supported. Getting a MySQL database shouldn't be hard.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 4, 2008)

vbulletin is the best forum software choice on the market today. yes it's not free but that gives the developers money to work on their project. if your host doesnt work with basic stuff such as phpbb tell them you will go elsewhere


----------



## kyzersoze (Nov 4, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> How is it not supported? All you really require is php and some database backend, quite a lot are supported. Getting a MySQL database shouldn't be hard.



I thought it was strange aswell. This was their reply when I asked about phpBB. 

External/Third party software
Unfortunately we do not allow external server software/applications to be installed onto our shared servers.

This is due to both security and performance issues. Web based applications can be installed such as phpBB, Joomla,oscommerce etc, but unfortunately our support team are unable to provide support for the installation or maintenance of these applications. 



W1zzard said:


> vbulletin is the best forum software choice on the market today. yes it's not free but that gives the developers money to work on their project. if your host doesnt work with basic stuff such as phpbb tell them you will go elsewhere



vBulletin would be nice but we've only got about 15 or more active members  so I couldn't justify the price really.

I can actually end the host contract in a few months so I'll be on the look out for a good , cheap UK, phpBB supporting host aswell.

As for PHP forum software, any good options available?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Nov 4, 2008)

kyzersoze said:


> I thought it was strange aswell. This was their reply when I asked about phpBB.



Not supported as in they don't offer support or not supported as in it doesn't work?

What services are available to you? PHP is available I take it? What kind of database do you have to use?


----------



## Rexter (Nov 4, 2008)

kyzersoze said:


> Thats my girlfriend, Evangeline Lily



Riiiiiiight


----------



## kyzersoze (Nov 4, 2008)

Not supported as in doesn't work. It can't be installed. I tryed installing a phpBB forum and some install files couldn't be edited so I put in a support ticket and that's when they gave me the above reply. I checked a lot of the hosts other sites and none are phpBB.

I wasn't too knowledgable on the subject at the time of purchase (and not much more now).

Database is MySQL client version: 5.0.22, phpMyAdmin - 2.11.0


----------



## kyzersoze (Nov 4, 2008)

Rexter said:


> Riiiiiiight



 Don't tell no one, we're taking it slow.


----------



## Homeless (Nov 4, 2008)

tbh if phpbb doesn't work then i don't think any other forum scripts will.  You can try SMF, but it still requires some type of sql database


----------



## kyzersoze (Nov 4, 2008)

PHP works and their is a MySQL database. SMF, I'm not familiar with. Is it free/similar to PHP/has it got the options I'm interested in?


----------



## kyzersoze (Nov 4, 2008)

I got it.  Thanks.

Any other options would be appreciated.


----------



## amd64skater (Nov 4, 2008)

Fastmix said:


> Who is the girl on your avatar...she is sweet.





kyzersoze said:


> Thats my girlfriend, Evangeline Lily



isnt that the girl from lost? nice pic locker room material lol


----------



## AsRock (Nov 4, 2008)

We have used phpBB 3.0 for some time now and is pretty dam sweet and will meet most needs.

All though to see what W!z has done with this forum (vBulletin) you be a foolish not to try it out to.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 4, 2008)

invision power board is my choice.. its cheaper and more flexible then vbulletin.. which is considered to be the best and invision to be considered the 2nd best.


----------



## niko084 (Nov 4, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> vbulletin is the best forum software choice on the market today. yes it's not free but that gives the developers money to work on their project. if your host doesnt work with basic stuff such as phpbb tell them you will go elsewhere



+1

PHPBB is nice though too, I have setup a few.

MYSQL is pretty easy to obtain and work with once you get the general idea.


----------

